# If you have a cockatiel.......



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have a cockatiel feel free to join my group i made called cockatiel's palace.

Hope to see you there
Stacey x

Login | Facebook


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

i would join stacey but i dont go on facebook lol sorry


----------



## taz0504 (Jan 20, 2009)

Get-In-The-Van said:


> If you have a cockatiel feel free to join my group i made called cockatiel's palace.
> 
> Hope to see you there
> Stacey x
> ...


 hi just joined..love the photo's ive got 6yr old male cockatiel called charlie x


----------



## SummersMum (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

I've just joined your group. I'll post some pics of my Bruno on there.

x


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I've joined! Thanks


----------

